# Happy 9th Birthday, Traveler!



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday to my boy Traveler!!

We've come a long way in the past 9 years going from a little puppy born in Germany to best friends celebrating your birthday in Florida.

Mommy made lots of mistakes raising you but one thing is for sure-she loves you with all her heart and soul.

I pray every night we be allowed to continue our lives together for many, many more years.

Pascha vom haus Storr aka Traveler aka Mommy's Little Boy:hug:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: Traveler!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Traveler!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 9th Birthday Traceler . Wishing you another great year full of health and happines and oh yeah treats!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Traveler!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

happy, Happy, HAPPY 9th :happyboogie:Birthday Traveler!!!!! 

Moms


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

:birthday: Happy Birthday Traveler :birthday:

Tell your mom we need pictures


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy *9th* Birthday *Traveler*!!Hope your special day is filled with lots of special treats and lots of spoiling!!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Mom is always ready to show off her boy
Thank you all for your good wishes.


Here's my birthday boy.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday, big boy! Make sure your Mom gives you some yummy for supper and plays 3,000 games of ball with you today!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

:birthday: handsome boy!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy 9th Traveler!


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy 9th birthday you handsome boy, many more years to come!!!!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy 9th Birthday Traveler!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey GatorBytes,

Thanks so much. We will be looking for Gator to send us many more years of birthday pics.:thumbup:


----------

